# species



## Pete (Sep 7, 2013)

couple things blooming recently, despite the heat.

_Dendrobium laevifolium_






_Cattleya dowiana var. rosita_ -this is the best one i got by far.





_Cattleya warscewiczii var. semi-alba_





_Phalaenopsis bellina var. alba_ a first bloomer from a new batch. very happy with this one. 





here a very nicely colored _Cirrhopetalum sanguineopunctatum_


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 7, 2013)

All beauties.


----------



## Justin (Sep 7, 2013)

super vivid!


----------



## TDT (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful, all. The Cattleya dowiana is my favorite!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice. What heat!? Its freezing here.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 7, 2013)

that dowiana is incredible!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 7, 2013)

All wonderful...I'm having a hard time choosing a favourite! 
That alba phal is certainly something to covet!


----------



## Stone (Sep 7, 2013)

Pete, you're killing me with that dowiana. Selfing??


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 7, 2013)

The dowiana... Wow Wow and Wow!


----------



## Carkin (Sep 7, 2013)

I have to jump on the bandwagon with praise for that dowiana...OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## wjs2nd (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, they're all very nice! The colors are incredible.

Btw: the hangianum I got from you is doing very well. It's actually growing pretty quickly.


----------



## Clark (Sep 7, 2013)

2, 3, and 5 for me.


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that alba bellina...just perfect! The other ain't no slouch either.


----------



## Pete (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks all for the kind words


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2013)

That dowiana is a BEAUTY, and the warsz. is really nice, and ...!!!! Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 8, 2013)

Carkin said:


> I have to jump on the bandwagon with praise for that dowiana...OUTSTANDING!!!



agreed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never seen a rosita before, now I want one! Wow.

All nice flowers, though.


----------



## gnathaniel (Sep 8, 2013)

Gorgeous bunch! That's definitely the nicest sanguineopunctatum I've seen and everything else is pretty incredible, too.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, my!!!! Fantastic blooms!!!! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2013)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> That alba phal is certainly something to covet!


My favorite! What a suprise!


----------



## Orquiadicto (Sep 10, 2013)

They're all georgeous, but the dowiana, wow!


----------

